# Huber Heights, OH, CL Sam



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I've been asked to post this boy who is appearing on Craigslist. 
http://dayton.craigslist.org/pet/1358276617.html
Hi my name is Sam im a 2 year old shepard and i need a good loving home.A few things going on with me are i lost my right eye and hearing in my right ear due to a horse kick doesnt bother me at all but my owner dropped me off at his siblings home who was also unable to take care of me(needs some tlc)to get me back to where i used to be(look at pic)havent been fed as often should be)not cat or livestock friendly but loves kids please help me fast need help 
THANK YOU,SAM 
937-367-0684


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I might have put in wrong area....sorry, according to rules he likely belongs in Non-Urgent. My mistake.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lost his right eye due to a horse kick? As in the sight? or as in the vet took it out and sewed his eyelid shut? 

Poor guy...that's terrible. And why I always watch where Jax is when we have to do something with the horses.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

iI asked her to post him.I am unable to copy/paste at this time,did something to my mouse,and can only type,lol.This is a handsome boy whom needs love and care.He needs to be removed quickly,before he is hurt further.People on CL will not want him for a loving pet,maybe a bait dog.Is there ANYONE who can try to save him?????I can not take him,or I would.This breaks my heart,as I know how it feels to be4 blind.I am visually impaired to the point where I am considered blind.( Although, I can see 6/8 inches)It may already be to late,but can we try?????????????/ What about Saint Franis Animal Sanctuary ????? Maybe a rescue,any thoughts?????


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

If mods decide to move him..............
I have saw dogs whom are not in 100% danger posted here before.I have saw mixes.Can the mods not give this guy a break????? He may not be in serious danger,but tell me who will want him??? He will end up as bait and killed,or in a shelter and deemed unadoptable,and euth.No win situation ,he needes help.Does he not deserve to know love,kindness,to be feed and safe??????? I am sorry if I sound bitchy,but this guy touches my heart.You all pride yourselves on rescue,saving,and rescue--------Sam needs saved,helped,and rescued!!!!!I understand everyone is full,but.....................


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

THIS IS BULL,MOVING THIS THREAD HERE!!!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh Poor pup, he needs some help ASAP, sounds urgent to me.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes,I do too. The "HELP" thread/post has been in URGENT most of the darn day,was not urgent.Just a question ,yet mods left it there,until after moving this one.The dog may have been urgent yes,but the fact is, the title,nor question belonged in urgent!!!!!There is a thread for questions,am I right?????????? I am not done yet.................will be posting more.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Any updates on this guy????


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I just notifed about placing in urgent, it is along weekend maybe people are not monitoring this.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Has anyone contacted the poster?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The Urgent section is for dogs in HIGH KILL shelters - just like the forum description says:



> Quote:These dogs are currently living in High Kill Shelters and need immediate rescue!


Like this dog who's going to be GASSED TODAY:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1189459&page=1#Post1189459


The HELP thread was for a dog IN the Urgent section - in a high kill shelter that is only being released to rescue (which means the dog isn't even ON their website).

Once the question was answered I moved the thread to the General section.

The dog in this thread is NOT in a high kill shelter and is not in immediate danger of being euthanized.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisHas anyone contacted the poster?


YES I did and the dog is still available. I was trying to find someone to go get him, but no one is available or close by. Is there anyone that lives near DAYTON, OH. who could go get this boy?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Sweetie, its ok. Like I wrote in my PM-it was MY MISTAKE posting it on the Urgent Board and not here. I know the rules. In fact, I notified the Mods after I did it as I realized my mistake. The Urgent Board is only for dogs in High Kill Shelters, etc. It doesn't mean the dogs in Non-Urgent don't need help urgently, its just the way the board is set up. Please don't be mad at anyone here unless you want to be mad at me as I'm the one that made the mistake...I got your request and was about to leave work so I jumped on it right away without thinking. 
That being said, try sending out plea's to all the rescues in your area like I had mentioned. Check out my PM, it might help. I'd love to help but I'm not going to be on line much at all this weekend and I don't want to mislead you into thinking I can be a lot of help. 
Try the sancutary's too, thats a wonderful idea.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Xira
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: eadavisHas anyone contacted the poster?
> ...


If someone could go get him do you by chance have a place for him to go? I'm sure we could work out some type of transport.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am in no way mad/upset at you,I am grateful for your help.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh its ok, I just didn't want you mad at the Mods for fixing what was my mistake. Any word on this dog? Have you tried any of the rescues/santuary's? I'm touching base on the boards here and there this weekend but unfortunately, I don't have time to do much more than that. I do hope this boy gets saved.


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

I have emailed the poster on CL, offering to take the dog. I live just north of Cincinnati and I am doing nothing all weekend. My boyfriend and i between us have four German Shepherds, and a Dane/Shepherd mix, one of whom is a new rescue out of Eastern Tennessee. So, I would be happy to pick this boy up and make him a steak, but I don't think I can keep him. If I go up and get him tomorrow, is there a rescue that can take him? I am off next Wednesday and could drive him if not too far.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

ok, so we have someone to get the dog, Xira can you take him?? I know this is hard with the long weekend, I'm sure a lot of us are away from the boards..but please update if you can.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Do we know if he is neutered and vaccinated? I have a feeling he isn't :^(


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomok, so we have someone to get the dog, Xira can you take him?? I know this is hard with the long weekend, I'm sure a lot of us are away from the boards..but please update if you can.


I had someone contact them from that area and they told her someone was coming to look at him. She wasn't sure if it was a rescue or not. She is to follow up on him and get back to me, but have not heard anything yet today.
Maybe someone could e-mail the people who have him for a update?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'll send an email to them, but I wont be back on line until early afternoon. Will post as soon as I hear something!


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

I emailed them yesterday and today. I called three times yesterday. The first call, I was told that " the wife knows more abaout the dog and she has gone to the store". I called twice more and left messages, heard nothing. I live just north Cincinnati.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is there a rescue commitment for this dog?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just to let everyone know I never got an email back from these folks.


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

I never heard back from these folk, either. The first time that I called their voice mail was full, so I just hung up. A man at that number called me back to find out who I was (a little creepy). He told me to call back in half an hour. When I called back, I got voicemail. I left my name and number but never heard back. I worry for the poor dog.


----------

